# My Rhoms future home.



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Here's my Rhom , Usually on from 4 to 8 depending on the lighting.

New Rhom cam


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

looks good to me man what size tank is that


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Thanks ,








It's a 45 Gallon 36L 24H.


----------



## CKY (Apr 14, 2003)

That's pretty cool.







When will you be getting your Rhom?


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

looking good man.


----------



## cfr3 (Feb 20, 2003)

Technology Rules!


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

:smile: 
Thanks
I've got him in a 30 right now and am waiting until the 45 is cycled, 
(that's a first) I've still got to get the tank planted and figure out what gravel I am going to use .


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Here's a still shot for now if the cam is off.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I've updated link in first post


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

feed it


----------



## CKY (Apr 14, 2003)

Ya when do you feed it usually?? And what time would that be here in Hamilton Ont.?Cause that would be awsome to watch


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I feed him a few times a day , He eats when he wants.lol 
He ate one earlier but the cam isn't good enough to capture .I'm going to try another cam this weekend.


----------



## B4theAmazon (Apr 19, 2003)

Winkee, is it hit or miss w/ the cam being off, or do you have some appx. times, still havn't seen it yet, but the Rhom looks nice!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Much props winkyee, for PM'ing me and showing me the cam in your own time.















Yeah, the vid cam was pretty dope!! First member to actually do one!!


----------



## JAWZ (Apr 16, 2003)

i like it! but when you put the rhom in there it'll probly want a little plant life so it can hide.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Thanks :smile:

I'll usually have the cam on from about 4 pm to 8 pm depending on the lighting while he's in this tank, I'm finishing a 45 for him now with better lighting that should be better.
Thanks

Pete (Winkyee)


----------



## baz (May 6, 2003)

nice one


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

test


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

bad link


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

If this is the same one Ive seen from the past, then







if not, then I missed out


----------

